# Smith and Wesson bodyguard input!



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone own one? Took my wife to Jimmy's and I believe this is what were getting for her. Just trying to get a little input. And if anyone has one for sale let me know!


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

BG .38 or .380
Smith & Wesson had to replace my wife's bodyguard .38.
It shot 10" high 5" left at 7 yards with fixed sights, 
but laser was aligned to POI.
They aparrently have problems aligning the insert in the barrel.
Lots of discussion about it on the S&W forums.
Replacement shoots fine, but some received replacements worse than the originals.

The .380s have other problems.

http://smith-wessonforum.com/

I should add that customer service was very good about the whole thing.
Immediately upon receipt, they called to say they were sending a replacement and it shipped within 3 days.


----------



## Priorities (Dec 4, 2011)

I have had the Bodyguard 380 since shortly after they hit the market. Good ergonomics. The integrated laser is a pain compared to CT grips (the BG has a push button near the front of the slide rather than on the grip, so it takes some thought to activate). Squishy, long trigger pull. Thumb safety if that is a concern (it was for me - am used to 1911's and just like that reassuring "click" when you either put the safety on or take it off). However, it is so compact and comfortable to carry I end up carrying it more than anything else. Fits great in the front pocket in pocket holster. The price has come down a lot since they first came out, and in my opinion you get a lot for your money. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks. The safety is a must for her. I have read a lot about the trigger being long. I agree with the laser activation could have been put in a better place..


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

tyler0421 said:


> Thanks. The safety is a must for her. I have read a lot about the trigger being long. I agree with the laser activation could have been put in a better place..


I dont sell guns. 
Any one else offering you to shoot their guns?
Forget the laser, it's worse than worthless. It's dangerous.

KAHR P380... (once slide lock is ground off very reliable)
Higher price, but no other choice for comfort, ease of accuracy, and reliability. I have never had a student prefer this over any other subcompact .380. I also carry one. 
Ergonomics don't count until you shoot the gun and can compare.
She may shoot mine. No charge just bring proper brand ammo. 
Just come to Milton one evening for 20 minutes.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Ron . I was actually looking to by her a gun before I send her your way for class to get her permit. I may just let her shoot what you have there then buy her one.Do you mind messaging your rates?


----------



## bigboreshooter78 (Jan 13, 2012)

ruger lcr


----------

